# DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

*DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Hallo DSLR Freunde, 

nachdem ich dank eurer Hilfe die "perfekte" Kamera gefunden habe, hat mich heute ein Freund um Hilfe gebeten. 

Er möchte auf DSLR umsteigen, als Kamera steht schon die Canon EOS 1000D fest, da das Budget auf 500€ begrenzt ist (ich hab ihm zu einer Bridge geraten, weil dann auch noch Zubehör wie ein Blitz drin wäre, aber er will unbedingt DSLR)

Frage ist jetzt, welche(s) Objektiv(e). 

Zur Auswahl (jedenfalls das, was ich bisher gefunden hab) stehen folgende Möglichkeiten: 

Canon EOS 1000D + TAMRON 18-200/3.5-6.3 XR Di II
Canon EOS 1000D (SLR) mit Objektiv EF-S 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 (2766B065) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland + Tamron Objektiv AF 55-200mm 4.0-5.6 Di II LD Makro für Canon (A15E) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Frage ist jetzt, was ist von der Leistung her besser: Das Durchgehende Tamron oder das Kit + Tamron? Das Canon Kit mit 18-55 und 75-300 möchte er nicht haben, weil da eben 20mm Lücke sind.

Ihm geht es primär und die Leistung, ob man jetzt das Objektiv wechseln muss oder nicht, ist ihm relativ egal.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir / ihm helfen.

MfG 
Autokiller677


----------



## der_yappi (13. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Hallo DSLR Freunde,
> 
> nachdem ich dank eurer Hilfe die "perfekte" Kamera gefunden habe, hat mich heute ein Freund um Hilfe gebeten.
> 
> ...



Ich würd das Superzoom für den Anfang nehmen.
Dann kann sich dein Kumpel mal mit der Materie bekannt machen, er hat nen großen Zoombereich und kann anschließend kucken WO er viele Fotos macht.
Und je nachdem ob er viel im WW oder im Teleberich ist, kann er sich abschließend nach einer passenden Linse umschauen und seinen "Objektivpark" aufbauen.
Und er hat mit dem Superzoom immer noch ein gutes Objektiv wenn er mal verreist.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, viele Linsen im Urlaub mit sich herumschleppen macht keinen Spaß.
Und mit so einem Zoom kommen dennoch gute bis sehr gute Bilder heraus.

Die Bilder sind alle mit nem Superzoom (Sigma 18-200mm) aufgenommen:


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Die Bilder sind klasse, und das Sigma hatte ich hier vergessen, das gibts auch für Canon, preislich kommts aufs selbe raus. Obwohl die D50 ja auch eine etwas bessere Kamera ist als eine 1000D, aber so furchtbar viel nehmen die sich ja alle nicht.

Ich werd meinem Freund die Bilder mal zeigen, weitere Meinungen erwünscht

MfG


----------



## Burner87 (14. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Ich habe die zweite Kombi, das Canon aber mit IS und bin sehr zufrieden.
Das Tamron ist für 90 € ungeschlagen gut und das EF-S *IS* (wenn dann das mit IS), kann es bei der Abbildungsleistung mit Objektiven für 300 € aufnehmen. Bis auf die Lichtstärke ist es 1a.
Ein Super-Zoom liefert zwar keine super schlechte Bildqualität, aber gerade den Brennweitenenden muss man schon einiges in Kauf nehmen. (z.B. Verzerrungen)
Wie gesagt, ich würde von einem Super-Zoom jetzt nicht unbedingt abraten. Die Bildqualität ist mit dem EF-S IS und dem Tamron aber definitiv besser.


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Nun ja, der IS sprengt in dem Fall leider das Budget, und wenn schon ein IS, wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller, den in dem Zoomobjektiv zu nehmen, da man bei hohem Zoom leichtes Zittern eher sieht als im Bereich bis 55mm?

EDIT: Wie ich gerade feststelle, ist es billiger, alles getrennt zu kaufen als im Kit (jetzt von 1000D + 18-55+55-200 ausgehend) 
1000D 338€
18-55 IS 99€ (Da ist das mit IS billiger als das ohne)
55-200 99€

1000D+18-55IS Kit: 489€
55-200 99€

Jeweils billigste Geizhals Preise
Und ich dachte immer Kits seien preiswerter

Ich werd meinen Freund noch mal fragen, ob er nicht die 30€ noch drauflegen möchte und dann ein Mehr an Bildqualität hat.
Auch werde ich mal schaun, ob nicht ein Fotoladen vor Ort einen besseren Preis macht (man weiß ja nie^^)


----------



## Burner87 (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Das IS-Kit wird nicht mehr verkauft (sieht man auch ander Zahl der Händler), deshalb ist es teurer.
Alles einzeln kaufen ist die beste Lösung, die 30 € ist das EF-S IS locker wert.

P.S.
Das EF-S IS ist ein Zoomobjektiv, denn Zoom bedeutet varaible Brennweite. 
Du meinst Teleobjektiv bzw.  Telezoomobjektiv.
Natürlich ist der IS dort sinnvoller, aber dann muss man min 230 € für ein Teleobjektiv anlegen.


----------



## crosser125 (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Hi Autokiller
Im Saturn gibts derzeit ein 1000D Kit mit 2 Objektiven für 468€. 18 - 55mm und 55 - 300mm (bei dem letzten bin ich mir nicht so sicher, welche Brennweite genau)

mfg crosser125


----------



## pixelflair (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*



crosser125 schrieb:


> Hi Autokiller
> Im Saturn gibts derzeit ein 1000D Kit mit 2 Objektiven für 468€. 18 - 55mm und 55 - 300mm (bei dem letzten bin ich mir nicht so sicher, welche Brennweite genau)
> 
> mfg crosser125




dann lieber das 450D kit mit dem 18-55 IS  und dann lieber nen 55-300 später dazu kaufen  die 450D is doch um längen besser xD


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Lohnen sich die 120€ Aufpreis zur 1000D wirklich?
Und hat es überhaupt Sinn, ohne ein Tele einsteigen zu wollen?


----------



## der_yappi (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Lohnen sich die 120€ Aufpreis zur 1000D wirklich?
> Und hat es überhaupt Sinn, ohne ein Tele einsteigen zu wollen?


 
Ich bin ja bekanntlich "auf der anderen Seite des Flusses" -> NIKONianer 
Daher kann ich zu Canon nicht allzuviel sagen.

Wenn ich vor der Wahl EOS 1000D gegen EOS 450D stehen würde, wäre meine Entscheidung 450D.
Das zur Kamera

Zum Objektiv:
Tele ist geschmacksache. Ich habe zu 90% mein 18-50er Sigma (EX 2.8) drauf. Und die Brennweite langt eigentlich.
Ich habe zwar noch ein WW und ein Tele, diese werden aber nicht so häufig eingesetzt.

Darum würde ich, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, mit einem Superzoom anfangen.
Dann kann sich dein Kumpel mal austoben. Außerdem hat er ein praktisches Reisezoom für später.
Darauf kann er dann aufbauen und sich dementsprechend ausrüsten (je nachdem was er fotografiert und in welchen Brennweitenbereichen er dies tut)

MfG Pascal


----------



## pixelflair (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

bin ebenfalls vom andren lager ( *Freu* seit samtag  endlich..)

aber aus bericht z.b. von Bond2602 hier ausm Forum is die 450D hochwertiger, außerdem 3" bildschirm , mehr AF Punkte, mehr auflösung, bessere haptik! 

und zur Brennweite.. also wenn ich an meine alte oly denke da hatte ich zu 85% das 14-42 (bei dir dann 18-55) drauf.. das reicht!


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Ok, ich hab meinen Freund mal gefragt. 
Seine aktueller Übergangskamera (nachdem er es leid war, dauernt Filme entwickeln zu lassen) hat 3fach optischen Zoom (ist eine Kompakte) und hat eine Brennweite von 6-18mm. 
Würde das 18-55 ca. dem 6-18 Kompakten entsprechen? 

Er meint, damit könnte er noch recht gut leben fürs erste.


----------



## pixelflair (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

das wären 39mm bis 117mm auf  KB    und das 18-55 wären 28,8 bis 88mm auf KB..

es fehlt dir also eigentlich nur im zoom "ein wenig"


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

das haben wir auch gerade festgestellt.
Schnell die alte 50mm Festbrennweite von seinem Vater rausgekramt und verglichen, und siehe da, die kompakte zeigt das Ganze noch ein wenig größer.

Ich find bei Geizhals einfach keine Objektive von 18-70mm oder so. 
Gibt es sowas nicht oder kennt Geizhals die einfach nicht?

Bei 12MP könnte man zur Not ja noch ein wenig Digital zoomen....


----------



## Burner87 (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Also ob oben oder unten noch ein paar mm fehlen ist wirklich nebensächlich.
Ein günstiges Canon mit 18-70 mm gibt es nicht. Das nächste Objektiv mit einer besseren Abbildungsleistungs als das EF-S IS 18-55 kostet 330 €. Am IS-Kit kommt man, und da kann man nich darüber diskutieren^^, einfach nicht vorbei.
Wenn das Geld knapp ist, dann ist die 1000D die bessere Wahl, bei mehr Geld dann die 450D.


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

naja, die 450D mit IS Kit würde noch so gerade ins Budget passen.
Nur hat er halt dann eben kein Tele wie bei der 1000D


----------



## der_yappi (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Kuck dir mal das hier an:
Sigma 17-70 /F2,8-4,5DC - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 271,99) - Objektiv
P/L sehr gut, und sogar ne ganz gute Lichtstärke von 2.8 (aber nur am unteren Ende)


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg - EOS 1000D - bloß welches Objektiv?*

Naja, ich hatte jetzt eher etwas gesucht im Bereich bis 150€ um es mit der EOS 450D zu benutzen.

Das Sigma würde preislich nur mit der 1000D gehen und da ist IS Kit mit Tamron 55-200 dann glaub ich die bessere wahl


----------

